# Mannequin Factory: Keep Moving



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)

Mannequin (1987) - Dancing in The Store Scene​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)

Fashioning the perfect family photo...with mannequins​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)

Et Tu Brute!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2021)

Rocklin High School Marching Band Mannequin Challenge 2016​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2021)

Four wax Beatles, borrowed from Madame Tussauds’ museum in London.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (Jan 25, 2021)

Are they asking for reparations?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 25, 2021)

South Beach, Miami.

Waiting for the sun to come out.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2021)

Alfred Hitchcock’s film, _The Birds__,_ is forever entwined in the history of the small town of Bodega, California where parts of it were filmed. A mannequin of Alfred Hitchcock welcomes people to the town. Got Birds?














The mannequin who knew too much....


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2021)

_Coffee break.......






_


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeweltea (Feb 1, 2021)

Back in the 80's I worked in a building in DC. One day a co-worker took some trash down to the dumpster in the alley and found the bottom half of a female mannequin. She brought it upstairs where everyone had fun playing pranks on others with it (putting it under desks, in chairs, etc.) Eventually someone complained that it was sexist so she had to get rid of it.  She was taking it down in the elevator, when a bunch of Secret Service agents got on with her (we worked very close to the White House and they shared a building with us). They asked her about it and she told them she was throwing it out. They asked if they could have it. I always laugh thinking of the pranks that were played with it by these "straight-laced" guys.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)

_Valentine's Day Window Display_


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)

Mini Mannequin Valentine pincushion - dressform Pin Keep


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## dobielvr (Feb 20, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Mini Mannequin Valentine pincushion - dressform Pin Keep


My mother had one of these for when she sewed.

It was the strangest thing for this young child to see...don't know what happened to it, like a lot of things around here???


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 23, 2021)

The Functional Family Unit......


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 23, 2021)

_Material Girl.....




_


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm scared.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)

Police Scotland issue appeal to help find 'kidnapped' road safety mannequin​An appeal for information has been launched in a bid to find a missing mannequin, dressed as a police officer, who was “kidnapped” from his post.​




The mannequin – known as Allan – has been stationed on the A93 in Aberdeenshire for around two months to remind drivers entering Braemar to observe the 30mph speed limit.

However, he disappeared from the area on Saturday afternoon, “and not of his own volition”.
Local Councillor Geva Blackett posted an appeal on her Facebook page urging people to help find Allan, who was last seen at his post at 1.30pm.  (Continue)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)

Senior Dog With Separation Anxiety Finds Comfort In Arms of mannequin​The mannequin was dubbed “Farc”, as in Fake Marc.








"This nonprofit organization is designed to provide an awesome home for the senior dogs out there in the world. These dogs often find themselves homeless at the tail end of their lives and have no place to go".


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

Farc LMBO!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

This is pretty cool...
Why this house is stuffed with mannequins...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

LOL have ya read it yet Meanderer?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> LOL have ya read it yet Meanderer?


Yeah, I thought all the junk sitting around was more of a turn off than the mannequins.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)

Neighbors’ fence dispute leads to unusual mannequin display​A homeowner in Santa Rosa is getting a lot of attention for the display of nude mannequins in his yard. Jason Windus said the naked garden party is a direct response to a complaint filed by a neighbor who reported his property to code enforcement officers.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Yeah, I thought all the junk sitting around was more of a turn off than the mannequins.


I was surprised at that too.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)

_Ralph Pucci: The Art of the Mannequin_​_MAD Director Glenn Adamson, Curatorial Assistant Barbara Paris Gifford, and Ralph Pucci discuss the exhibition Ralph Pucci: The Art of the Mannequin. 




_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)

​In Pursuit of Multiple Physical Ideals: Ralph Pucci - The Art of the Mannequin @ The Museum of Arts and Design, New York  (link)







Inspirations for Pucci's in-house collection comes from a variety of sources, including Greek and Roman statues, the performance costumes of the New York Dolls, the music of Philip Glass, the Japanese fashion designer Issey Miyake and the legendary jazz trumpeter Miles Davis, or ancient Chinese terra-cotta warriors' poses


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 24, 2021)

The Last Supper


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Wren (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)

_"Valentine" _





_(scroll up some and let the mannequin serenade you)_
Willie Nelson - Valentine (Live at Farm Aid 1993)


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2022)

I wanted to buy this Mannequin but my husband won't let me ~


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)

Mannequin on the Moon


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)

_Of Mice & Mannequin



_


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 8, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 146268


Similar:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)

"Fashion mannequins play a vital role in supporting exhibition design, and evoking a sense of the wearer. Follow Conservation Display Specialist Rachael Lee on a design journey to create a bespoke visual interpretation of the iconic artist Frida Kahlo, unique to the exhibition 'Frida Kahlo: Making Her Self Up'." 

Making the Frida Kahlo mannequins


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Sep 21, 2022)

What was the name of that movie about the store mannequins that came alive every night after the store closed?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 21, 2022)

jujube said:


> What was the name of that movie about the store mannequins that came alive every night after the store closed?


This one "Mannequin" 1987


----------



## Nathan (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 21, 2022)

I drove past here many times when I lived nearby.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2022)

_Man-nequin O' Manischewitz....What a Wine!_


----------

